# La Pavoni Journey



## Rogue_Coffee (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi All,

Like many others I have started down the tricky road of using a La Pavoni Professional. (Actually I started probably 10 years ago, got fed up by how tricky it was and put it in a box and left it. Now I have time in lockdown its resurfaced).

When I brought it, it came with a La Pavoni Jolly Dosato which I have replaced with Sage Smart Pro grinder. I also replaced most of the gaskets this time round.

I have two main issues I'm hoping that someone smarter (or at least with more experience) than me can help with.

1. Once the machine gets up to temp and pressure water leaks from the group head. I thought replacing the gaskets might fix this, but it hasn't. Any ideas?

2. I cannot for the life of me get any crema out of the machine, beyond a tiny, patch layer some of the time. I'm using fresh coffee, so I know its not that. I am getting some tasty shots still, so its not the end of the world, but I still feel like I can do better. (also what would cause muddy shots, which I sometimes get?)

My basic technique for a shot is as follows

1. Switch on and heat up machine (I leave the portafilter and basket in for this)

2. Once its up to temp and pressure I lift the handle and flush through once (occasionally twice) to heat the portafilter up

3. Remove, dry and fill with coffee and distribute and tamp firmly.

4. Lock in

5. Slowly lift handle and leave at the top for 10 seconds (pre-infusion if I've understood how the machine works)

6. Slowly and steadily push the handle down for approx. 25 seconds.

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks in advance


----------



## Heather B (Apr 27, 2020)

I too am thinking about getting one of these machines, so have been looking up instructions for reference. Personally I was wondering whether there would be any usage difference between the older and newer models. However the manual on this link http://kitchen.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/la_pavoni/pc16_1.html?p=6suggests some of the usual options but also some specific to the La Pavoni as a lever model - copied from the manual - so their words not mine :-

1.Grinds not fine enough

2. Allow lever to be left raised longer to allow more water to enter grinds.

3. Lower the handle with more force so coffee exits more quickly.

4. Not enough coffee in the filter.

5. Use fresh coffee

Interested to see how you get on as Although keen to learn technique I'm hoping this machine won't prove too difficult to use.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Rogue_Coffee - Heather is definitely on the right track in terms of pointers. I struggled with mine when I first got a La Pav as well. A lot of fun trying to improve it though.

Not all beans give a load of crema, doesn't mean it won't be super tasty though. Used CC Mystery 12 on Fri had bags of crema and a washed Kenyan coffee yesterday had not a lot, but both were very nice in the end.

1 - Temp is far harder to gauge than you think, a £6 temp strip was a game changer along with making sure it read less than 90 on the group https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/coffee-group-temperature-strip-set-6712-p.asp

2-Grind finer than you expect - your Sage will potentially struggle to be fine and consistent enough to get the most out of it

3-Puck prep and coffee freshness is key - not forgiving in terms of unevenness, WDT like your life depends on it and don't use too fresh/old coffee

4-Pull harder than you expect - getting a pressure gauge made me realise 7-bar+ takes a fair bit of oomph, brave it by holding the portafilter handle to stop the machine flexing. Warning as some mechanical sympathy is required 😉

5- Try the Felini move/pull - lift the lever for a few seconds and then gently press down until you see first drips. Lift the lever again to refill and then ramp up to full pressure.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Forgot to say, did you replace the internal seals as well then regrease everything fully with Molykote 111 you need to remove circlips to do so?

Not all of the group heads and piston shafts run true, I think some people have resolved leaks by turning it around 180 degrees.


----------

